# Laufräder für die Straße



## jnoel (2. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege gerade ob ich mir für mein MTB  Race einenzweiten Laufradsatz für die Straße konfiguriere mit schmaleren lauffreudigenReifen wenn ich ausschließlich Asphalt fahre.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht, wodrauf man achtensollte (Bremsverhalten der Scheibenbremsen etc.)?



Danke vorab.


----------



## Catsoft (2. September 2011)

Nimm einen LRS mit schmaler Felgenbreite und nimm einen RR-Kranz. Die Übersetzung ist IMHO das größte Problem. 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnoel (2. September 2011)

Vielen Dank Robert, was meinst du mit "RR-Kranz" (stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch)


----------



## Catsoft (2. September 2011)

Die Entfaltung ist bei den 26zigern ja kleiner als beim 28ziger. Da ist dann eher 11-25 angesagt. Kleiner als 11 geht's ja leider nicht und bei 11-34 sind die Sprünge gigantisch...


----------



## Mister P. (2. September 2011)

Interessantes Thema, ich mache mir grade ähnluche Gedanken.
Da ich auch auf der Strasse mein gewohnte Sitzposition haben will, kommt das Rennrad weg und es gibt nen LRS mit Slicks. Habe das ganze schon mal mit dem Schwalbe Kojak in 1,35" probiert, der läuft recht gut.

Interessanter fände ich es aber mit 28" Laufrädern, müssten eben Disc sein mit 135mm Achse, z.B. was vom Crosser.
Sollte eigentlich mit schmalen Strassenreifen auch noch aufs Bike passen.
Hat das schon mal jemand probiert?

Grüße


----------



## G.T.K. (2. September 2011)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Interessanter fände ich es aber mit 28" Laufrädern, müssten eben Disc sein mit 135mm Achse, z.B. was vom Crosser.
> Sollte eigentlich mit schmalen Strassenreifen auch noch aufs Bike passen.
> Hat das schon mal jemand probiert?
> 
> Grüße



...also ich würde mir was bauen lassen...

Ja, komisch, so ein Projekt habe ich auch im Kopf...(für den Urlaub zum mitnehmen)...mit Rennradfelgen und 23er Reifen.

Das ausgemusterte RR-Vorderrad habe ich probehalber mit Bereifung mal eingebaut (läßt sich aber nicht drehen - Bremssattel), paßt aber rein und sieht klasse aus!
26er 1,0 oder 1,35 sehen im Mounti dagegen voll bescheuert aus, und die Übersetzung wird noch kürzer.

Ich hätte jetzt Bedenken bei Reflexbremsungen (mit dem MTB habe ich vor kurzem unfreiwillig einen uneleganten Stoppi geschafft, der Zusammenstoß wurde gerade noch abgewendet. Unglaulich, wie ein R.Ralph haftet...)

_Meine Frage:_

Ob so etwas mit 23er Rennbereifung und 185er Scheibe noch ohne Sturz ausgeht bzw. überhaupt dosierbar ist (also Reflexbremsungen können jedem jederzeit passieren...)?

Was für mich gegen das Projekt spricht, weil ich gerade erst längere Straßenpassagen hinter mir habe:
Auf der Straße ist mir der 10° Flat zu anstrengend, da geht nichts über einen Rennlenker 

Ps.: Mein RR bleibt ...


----------



## Mister P. (2. September 2011)

Ja, das mit dem bauen lassen habe ich auch im Kopf. ich habe noch nen Satz DT 240s hier, die auf nen Einsatz warten. 
Nen alten Satz Rennradlaufräderhabe ich auch noch hier. Sobald das Hardtail wieder aufgebaut ist, bau ich auch mal probeweise die Räder ein und kuck wie es vom Platz her ist.

Wegen der Bremsenfrage habe ich mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht. Ich denke wenn du wirklich mal aus Reflex hart an der Bremse ziehst, kannst du auch mit den MTB Reifen über den Lenker gehen.

Nebenbei... hat nicht das Cannondale Bad Boy ein ähnliches, oder genau dieses Konzept??

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## jnoel (4. September 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, werde mal überlegen.


----------



## pd1 (5. September 2011)

Hallo ,
ich fahre das mit einem 28 zoll LRS Disc mit 23 GP seit 2 Jahren auf meinem HT ..........!!




Gruß Patrick


----------



## hefra (5. September 2011)

Ich habe für meinen Vater einen Satz Laufräder für den Einsatz auf Straße aus Rennradfelgen und Discnaben gebaut. Dazu dann 32mm Duranos und fertig. Passt soeben durch die Gabel, hinten wäre noch etwas mehr Platz. Fährt sich richtig gut. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Als Kassette ist eine 11/23 verbaut. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht...


----------



## cone-A (6. September 2011)

Der Cannondale Bad Boy ist doch nach der gleichen Idee aufgebaut, oder? Bis 28 mm müßte also alles problemlos funktionieren.

Auch die Übersetzung ist nicht so das Problem. 44-11 entspricht ja einer 53-13,5. Mit dem größeren Abrollumfang der 28er kommt man auf ca. 53-13, das reicht.

Und nachdem man weder im Matsch fährt noch Gewichtsrekorde brechen will, tut es auch eine einfache Kombi.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.T.K. (29. Oktober 2011)

@jnoel

Was macht Dein Laufradprojekt?


Ich habe mal etwas auf der Straße getestet:





Sind KOJAK 2.0.
Bin sie mit 3,2 bar gefahren, mehr darf ich mit den Felgen nicht.
Rollt richtig gut, aus der Mounti-Perspektive ist man damit auch schneller. 
Kurven gehen auch besser als mit Stollen.

Man muß sich zusammenreißen um nicht aus Gewohnheit in den Wald abzubiegen, mit 3,2 bar ...
Mit 3,2 bar ist aber am HR der gewohnte Komfort dahin.
Mit 3,2 bar verliert man auch die Vorteile des breiten Reifens.
Mit 2,0 bar könnte man auch Schotterwege fahren (mit meinen MARATHON SUPREME geht das wunderbar), geht aber dann auf der Straße nicht gut.

War jetzt mal ein Test für wenig Geld.
Fazit: nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch.

Allemale gut um auf der Straße nicht die Stollenreifen zu verheizen.

Also bleiben noch die RR-Felgen, leider müssen solche Räder dann auch je 32 Speichen haben.
Beim Rädertausch heute habe ich mal ein altes Vorderrad vom Renner eingebaut und mal Bilder zum Vergleichen gemacht:

















Für nächsten Sommer laß ich mir dann wohl was Feines aufbauen...
RR-Felgen kann ich mit den erforderlichen 7,0-7,5 bar fahren und der kpl. bestückte Radsatz dürfte dann rechnerisch ca. 700g leichter sein als meine KOJAK Variante.

Und hier noch ein Größenvergleich:




links: 700x23, mitte: RALPH 2.1, rechts KOJAK 2.0


----------



## LF-X (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin diesen Sommer den Bontrager Roadwarrior in 1.5"x26" gefahren.

Rollt bombatisch bai 3 Bar.

Nachteile:
- Dämpfungskomfort
- Eingeschränkte Geländewahl. Feldwege gehen zur Not. Mehr ist anstrengend bzw. gefährlich
- Pedelfreiheit sinkt

Zum trainieren auf der Strasse aber top.


----------



## cone-A (31. Oktober 2011)

Einen Kojak in 2" muß man doch nicht so hart aufpumpen. Habe auf der Stadtschlampe 47-622. Die bekommen 2,3 bar vorne und 2,5 bar hinten.

Mit dem Luftdruck bist Du auch beim Kojak auf der sicheren Seite. Das dürfte auch nicht zu sehr auf den Rollwiderstand gehen.

Gruß cone-A


----------

